# un sacco di soldi



## fiorilù

C'est moi encore....

comment dit-on "costa un sacco di soldi"?
Simplement "beaucoup d'argent"?

Merci 
F


----------



## chlapec

Potresti dire, ad esempio: "Ça coute *un bon paquet* d'argent"


----------



## itka

> "Ça coute *un bon paquet* d'argent"


...Veramente...no, non direi così. 
_"un paquet d'argent_" può essere capito ma sarebbe giudicato come un modo di parlare piutosto brutto, non proprio francese e anche volgare.

Puoi dire _"Ça coûte beaucoup/énormément d'argent", "__Ça coûte __extrêmement cher". _
Inoltre ci sono espressioni di gergo che non si possono usare se non con amici vicini, come : _"Ça coûte la peau des fesses"_.


----------



## chlapec

Chère Itka, je n'oserais pas mettre en doute ton affirmation à propos de l'inconvenance de dire "un bon paquet d'argent", surtout parce que je suis espagnol et que tu est française, mais, tu penses que cela est ainsi pour tous les francophones?


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas "inconvenant". Je disais "vulgaire" au sens de _"non soigné, non raffiné, non élégant"_ non pas d'_inconvenant_.
Mais pour moi, ce n'est pas du français et en tous cas c'est une expression qui ne peut se dire que très familièrement, entre amis, et qu'il ne faut pas écrire. 
Comme tu le sais, on_ "entend"_ beaucoup de choses qui ne sont absolument pas correctes et qu'on ne peut conseiller à un étranger chez qui elles seraient comprises comme des erreurs.

PS. Je suis une femme !


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que « _somme_ » est aussi approprié :
_Une belle somme d’argent / Une belle somme …/ Une sacrée belle sommet / Une sacrée somme_


----------



## Eve Blonde

"_Une fortune_"


----------



## Corsicum

*itka*
En première lecture j’ai eu la même réaction que toi et même plus rigide, puis je me suis ravisé, j’ai effacé mon message dans l’attente d’une réflexion.(Mention erreur). Après quelques recherches j’ai constaté que la notion de _paquet d’argent_ est au moins aussi vieille que la Bible. Cette expression est peut être moins utilisée ou désuète, mais elle fait bien partie du registre classique écrit, et il se pourrait bien que ce soit celle qui réponde le mieux à la question ? 
Deux des multiples références :
Dictionnaire français italien – Tome second – Antonio Buttura 1832 
_Sachetto ben serrato pieno di monetta=paquet d’argent_
http://books.google.fr/books?id=IOcIAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA290&dq=%22paquet+d%27argent%22&lr=

Les écrits de l’histoire de la Bible mentionnent : 
_Lorsqu'ils vidèrent leurs sacs , chacun d'eux trouva dans son sac le *paquet d'*_
_*argent* qu'il avoit donné pour le blé_


----------



## zone noire

Bonjour,
je propose aussi : _ça coûte les yeux de la tête_. (expression assez courante, non ?)


----------



## gatogab

> _"non soigné, non raffiné, non élégant" _


Precisamente come "un sacco di soldi".

gg


----------



## coeurdenids

J'ai aussi lu "un paquet de thunes".


----------

